# wobbler wie führen



## Phenom96 (15. Mai 2010)

moin 
so da das ´ne eigentlich dumme frage ist^^ schreib ich es mal hier rein.... Wie führen ich einen wobbler. ich frage deshalbda ich auch mal spinnfischen versuchen möchte. da das ja irgentwie schon anders is als feedern mach ich mich ersma schlau bevor ich dann vollkommen deprimiert vom ersten mal zurückkomme so dann vielen dank schon im voraus

mfg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*

click mal hier rein: http://www.anglernetz.de
/forum/fuehrungstechniken-wobbler-t2301.html #h


----------



## pikehunterrheine (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*

also ich wäre da auch mal ganz interissiert dran da ich immer wieder andere führungsweisen zu höre


----------



## Curk (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*

Also grundsätzlich kann man Wobbler natürlich einfach nur einkurbeln, mal schneller und mal langsamer...je nachdem, worauf die Fische an dem jeweiligen Tag stehen
...aber wenn du die Raubfische mal richtig provozieren willst, solltest du deine Wobbler mal twitchen! Dazu brauchst du eine relativ harte Rute, damit du auch realistische "Zuckbewegungen" in deine/n Wobbler reinbekommst.
Twitchen meint eigentlich nur das gefühlvolle Schlagen/Rucken des Wobblers, was man immer von der Schnelligkeit und Regelmäßigkeit variieren sollte...#6

Ich jedenfalls kann es nur empfehlen, da man mit dieser (relativ neuen) Methode wirklich sehr erfolgreich sein kann!

Versuchts doch mal!!! 

Achso: Am besten geht das mit längeren schlanken Wobblern!

Petri!


----------



## Balaton1980 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*



Curk schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich kann man Wobbler natürlich einfach nur einkurbeln, mal schneller und mal langsamer...je nachdem, worauf die Fische an dem jeweiligen Tag stehen
> ...aber wenn du die Raubfische mal richtig provozieren willst, solltest du deine Wobbler mal twitchen! Dazu brauchst du eine relativ harte Rute, damit du auch realistische "Zuckbewegungen" in deine/n Wobbler reinbekommst.
> Twitchen meint eigentlich nur das gefühlvolle Schlagen/Rucken des Wobblers, was man immer von der Schnelligkeit und Regelmäßigkeit variieren sollte...#6
> 
> ...



also das mit dem twitchen ist wirklich empfehlenswert (auch wenn mans üben muss  )

als neu, wenn auch relativ, ist es jedoch mit sicherheit nicht zu bezeichnen #d

ansonsten ist die devise einfach auspeobieren.
mal schneller mal langsamer einholen, mal "reinzucken" (twitchen eben) - alles mal ausprobieren


----------



## BARSCH123 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*

Zum einen gibt es das Twitchen, wurde schon beschrieben 

Dann gibt es noch das Cranken ...Cranken heißt Kurbeln, also wird der Köder duch einfaches Kurbeln durchs Wasser gefüht.

Dann gibt es noch das Sweeping ...Sweeping heißt Fegen oder Reißen.Der Wobbler wird ruckartig nach unten gerissen, man lässt ihn auftauchen und ruckt in anschließend wieder runter .

Dann gibt es noch das Bouncing...Bouncing heißt Springen. Man zieht den Wobbler auf den Gewässerboden, lässt ihn danach ein stück nach oben tauchen (springen ) und zieht in wieder auf den boden.

Tl


----------



## record456 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*

also ich habe echt probleme bei uns am See bis auf den Grund zu kommen kann man da auch noch Blei vor klemmen oder bin ich nur zu dumm?


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> click mal hier rein: http://www.anglernetz.de
> /forum/fuehrungstechniken-wobbler-t2301.html #h




boah ..... was für "Fachausdrücke"  ... |uhoh:
früher ging das mit nem büschn einkurbeln und mit der Rutenspitze nen wenig Leben versuchen einzuhauchen ...
heute heißt das "*Walking-the-dog*", "*Squirming-Action*", "*Kick-Back-Action*", "*Bottom- Tapping*" ............ #d
schmeiß raus das Ding und Kurbel den Wobbler mit nen paar Pausen und kl.Rutenschlägen zwischendurch wieder rein ... 
schau dir im Flachwasser an wie der richtig läuft bei welcher Geschwindigkeit - dann wird das schon klappen ! :m


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> boah ..... was für "Fachausdrücke"  ... |uhoh:
> früher ging das mit nem büschn einkurbeln und mit der Rutenspitze nen wenig Leben versuchen einzuhauchen ...
> heute heißt das "*Walking-the-dog*", "*Squirming-Action*", "*Kick-Back-Action*", "*Bottom- Tapping*" ............ #d
> schmeiß raus das Ding und Kurbel den Wobbler mit nen paar Pausen und kl.Rutenschlägen zwischendurch wieder rein ...
> schau dir im Flachwasser an wie der richtig läuft bei welcher Geschwindigkeit - dann wird das schon klappen ! :m


Geil geschrieben, alles wird hier Verenglischt.


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*

OT

Jau, aber denen mit den New-Age-Denglisch-Latein-Fachausdrücken fehlen meist jegliche Grundlagen des Angelns. Nen Wurm anködern grenzt da schon fast an Hexerei.


----------



## Curk (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> als neu, wenn auch relativ, ist es jedoch mit  sicherheit nicht zu bezeichnen #d



Ja, deshalb hab ichs ja auch in KLAMMERN geschrieben, weil ichs nicht wusste!#q #6

Und das mit diesen bescheuerten Anglizismen seh ich genauso! Es sind einfach VIEEL zu viele!!:v


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*

Vielleicht lauter Deutschstudenten die n Wettbewerb mit Anlizismen ham, wer die meisten sinnvoll einbringt


----------



## MrMercury (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wobbler wie führen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> boah ..... was für "Fachausdrücke"  ... |uhoh:
> früher ging das mit nem büschn einkurbeln und mit der Rutenspitze nen wenig Leben versuchen einzuhauchen ...
> heute heißt das "*Walking-the-dog*", "*Squirming-Action*", "*Kick-Back-Action*", "*Bottom- Tapping*" ............ #d
> schmeiß raus das Ding und Kurbel den Wobbler mit nen paar Pausen und kl.Rutenschlägen zwischendurch wieder rein ...
> schau dir im Flachwasser an wie der richtig läuft bei welcher Geschwindigkeit - dann wird das schon klappen ! :m



He he he...schöner hätte man es nicht sagen können! Einfach rein da und üben...um nochmal zurück zum englisch zu kommen,Learning by doing :q


----------

